# DoorDash -- Stop with the low balling estimates!



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

What is the point of low balling the estimate on the acceptance screen????????? 

Accepted an $8+ delivery last night, but I almost declined it because the end drop off is about a 15 minute drive and it puts me out in no mans land for restaurants. Meaning it's 10ish minutes BACK to where restaurants are. But, was first delivery and $8 isn't horrible. It ended up being $14 in the end with the tip! 

Why the hell don't you just tell me up front it's $14! Why the hell low ball on the acceptance screen for $6 less! Then there would be no question to accept. Why the stupid ass games?? Why the Clock and Dagger when it's totally NOT needed?? That delivery may have been turned down by other drivers given where it was located. For $14, it would be picked up by the first driver that gets that request.

Dice fell in my favor this time. Made $14 on that order, and just before I dropped it I got an EU from the nearest cluster of restaurants to there, making $9 on a 4 minute delivery. Followed by another quick DD after for $8. $31 in the first hour.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Because people can't expect DoorDash customers to tip at all.
That's why.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

"App-based gig work is a casino."

- @waldowainthrop, 2019


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Because people can't expect DoorDash customers to tip at all.
> That's why.


&#129335;‍♂ :wink:


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just because you get tips doesn't mean I get tips.
My area is notorious for non tippers
If it says $3, I believe them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They got me good today. I thought I accepted a $7.75 and it wound up being $7.89, you can imagine my excitement


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't spend it all in one place now!!!


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Because people can't expect DoorDash customers to tip at all.
> That's why.


if they don't tip, they don't get their food - at least not delivered by me.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I get entirely too many $3.00 orders in my area.
Not even worth my time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, I figured out real fast that the majority of orders end up paying out more than what is stated on the acceptance screen... IIRC customers tip up front, so DD KNOWS what their tip amount will be... I don't know why they don't just display the full amount up front. Seems really dumb to me. But all these gig companies from Uber to DD seem to make really dumb decisions about a lot of stuff.

I guess it's somewhat conditioned me to accept orders that are "on the edge" with the assumption I will probably get a couple bucks more... Maybe that is their logic. If people know 100% what the payout will be, the meh orders will never be accepted.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

That's exactly it. And to keep lazy drivers from cherry picking too hard


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

DD has had to do $2-4 extra almost all day and night the past week into this week. Those $2-5 offers aren't getting accepted anymore...it seems like right after the promo ends, floods of shit offers start piling up. There are few in my area still delivering and absolutely not taking the low ball. Every good offer I am now getting countless coat tailing bad offers, I'm at a 16% acceptance.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> They got me good today. I thought I accepted a $7.75 and it wound up being $7.89, you can imagine my excitement
> View attachment 444255
> View attachment 444255


Well, you can get an ice cream cone with the extra 15 cents! 
(just got to go back to the 1960's)


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

DiceyDan said:


> DD has had to do $2-4 extra almost all day and night the past week into this week. Those $2-5 offers aren't getting accepted anymore...it seems like right after the promo ends, floods of shit offers start piling up. There are few in my area still delivering and absolutely not taking the low ball. Every good offer I am now getting countless coat tailing bad offers, I'm at a 16% acceptance.


If only people had the sense to NEVER accept couple dollar orders/rides during normal times then delivery and RS would always pay better!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> What is the point of low balling the estimate on the acceptance screen?????????
> 
> Accepted an $8+ delivery last night, but I almost declined it because the end drop off is about a 15 minute drive and it puts me out in no mans land for restaurants. Meaning it's 10ish minutes BACK to where restaurants are. But, was first delivery and $8 isn't horrible. It ended up being $14 in the end with the tip!
> 
> ...


They do it so when a $3 order comes in you accept it thinking it will pay more but all you get is this...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD: Maybe you'll get a tip.

Me:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wife and I were out delivering together last night. She had a 2nd order stack up for a double. After we dropped off, it was $2! I laughed at how we just got swindled. Cheap asses with $0 tip. Maybe they tipped since, but doubtful. Told her that request might have gone through several other drivers before it came to her, and I'm sure I would have gotten it next if she had declined it. Only bright spot it's a gourmet cookie shop couple hundred feet where her 1st pickup was and they always have the cookies ready when get there, and was a 1 minute from her 1st drop off. Which was why I told her to accept. But $2, even for a double..... come on man......


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I Suggest you just stop doing dd. Reason is the pay so horrible . And they give you a 1099 wich is total bs.
At the end of the year if you have any return at all you may lose some of it . 
Its better to deliver pizza .


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Suggest you just stop doing dd. Reason is the pay so horrible . And they give you a 1099 wich is total bs.
> At the end of the year if you have any return at all you may lose some of it .
> Its better to deliver pizza .


I'm making $20-30/hr right now on DD. So it's working fine.

I worked for Domino's for 16 years. Also was fine. But after washing 400,000 dishes and folding 1,000,000 boxes in that time, rather not do that any more :roflmao: ..... certain niceness to just logging off and going home whenever I damn well feel like it :wink:.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Delivery drivers are responsible for more than just delivering? Folding boxes and washing dishes??


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> Delivery drivers are responsible for more than just delivering? Folding boxes and washing dishes??


If you work for Domino's, Pizza Hut, Papa John's, whatever ..... yes.....


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Ue is worse, almost every order comes with a tip yet they hide them.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> If you work for Domino's, Pizza Hut, Papa John's, whatever ..... yes.....


As I have said for about 30 years, the general public should spend one month in a restaurant when they turn either 18, 21, or 25, make it like the military where you have to register for the draft. Then these clowns can see what actually happens in a restaurant


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> As I have said for about 30 years, the general public should spend one month in a restaurant when they turn either 18, 21, or 25, make it like the military where you have to register for the draft. Then these clowns can see what actually happens in a restaurant


:thumbup:

I worked for IHOP and Little Caesars, during high school. I know inside info. :roflmao:


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> As I have said for about 30 years, the general public should spend one month in a restaurant when they turn either 18, 21, or 25, make it like the military where you have to register for the draft. Then these clowns can see what actually happens in a restaurant


Yup. I worked at a fast food place for awhile when I was like 16, it done learned me a lot about how that bullshit all works! Sucks. I always have tipped well at anywhere that allows tips. It's just the right thing to do..


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> That's exactly it. And to keep lazy drivers from cherry picking too hard


 you mean the smart one that make a profit and run it like a business and not a charity


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a question about DoorDash. I ordered food from a restaurant off their website, thinking they had their own delivery people. I included a tip with the order. Then I get the confirmation and see that they are having DoorDash deliver it. Did the tip I included go to the restaurant, or to the driver?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> I have a question about DoorDash. I ordered food from a restaurant off their website, thinking they had their own delivery people. I included a tip with the order. Then I get the confirmation and see that they are having DoorDash deliver it. Did the tip I included go to the restaurant, or to the driver?


You will probably get different answers on this. There are some drivers that have stated some local Chinese dives aren't passing the tip to drivers. Personally, I think larger chains will pass it on as their systems are integrated together. It's the local mom and pop shop that might be a bit more shady.

Wal-Mart for example with grocery delivery. That is done via Wal-Mart app/website, and then their app sends the order to DoorDash. I do get that tip, but it lags behind after the delivery is complete.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> You will probably get different answers on this. There are some drivers that have stated some local Chinese dives aren't passing the tip to drivers. Personally, I think larger chains will pass it on as their systems are integrated together. It's the local mom and pop shop that might be a bit more shady.
> 
> Wal-Mart for example with grocery delivery. That is done via Wal-Mart app/website, and then their app sends the order to DoorDash. I do get that tip, but it lags behind after the delivery is complete.


I ended up tipping the driver cash, just to make sure. I don't mind the double tip - restaurants and drivers sure need it, but I just wasn't expecting the delivery to be through DoorDash.


----------

